# Rescued a pregnant mama :)



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

So, this feed is gonna be for mama rat! The first few pictures are the day I got her (two days before she gave birth!)





















Babies born last Thursday!















Day 3








Day 5









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Berks Day 5:








Pinks Day 5:








Hoodeds/varigateds/not sure but it's my favorite Day 5:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

SQUEEE SO CUTE!!!! Excited to follow this thread!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Awww BABIES!!!!


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

So I have some questions about genders. I've got someone looking for males, interested in the hooded (and another once we know the colors/ears more). I've got a few pics... Can you guys tell me gender and ear type? These are all the same baby, just wasn't sure what pic would be best











































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

These are the two I'm keeping for sure (at least the one that's kinda berk but kinda not is for sure)... Gender/ear help on them?
These are the kinda-berk:





















And this is the one I've been told is varigated:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






















Both together:








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Aaaaand finally... I finally got them in a line! Apparently the key is to hold them in place as you add ratties onto the line lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Your hooded there in the first picture looks like a male based on the spacing. The one that you are calling a variegated looks like a female, based on spacing as well. Take good hard looks at all of their bums and you should see that there will be two different types of spacing between their "bits". Longer space is generally male with shorter space being female.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not great at sexing baby rats, but I'm learning. I think the first one is a male, but both the ones you want to keep look female. In females the urethra is very close to the anus, while in males there's a much greater distance. The easiest way to do it would be to compare all the babies to each other. The ones with a noticeably larger distance are males, while the ones that seem a lot closer are females. Hopefully someone who's not a newbie at this will chime in soon.


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh excellent! I have someone who wants the hooded if he's male... What luck! And I would prefer a female to make it an even number lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Any idea on ears?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's almost impossible to tell on ears this early--you have to wait until they start to separate from the head. I know you hate waiting, but in this case there's no choice.


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm good on waiting on ears... I love bo and dumbo. I'm just trying to glean as much info as possible 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

*top


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

The name Jasmine stuck in my mind... So I've named mama rat Jasmine. Thanks, Rumy!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

YAY!!! I can't wait to see more pics of her and the litter.  we can't get enough of pics around here so feel free to post. All the time.


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Hahaha I am SO glad to have found you guys... I'm picture obsessed too and it drives my boyfriend nuts (he's been in the pet industry too long I guess... They're "just baby rats" lol)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

There is no such thing as "just baby rats." Oh my goodness. I could (and do, honestly) look at pics of rats--babies to oldies--all day every day. pretty much everyone on here is the same way. <3


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok! Unofficial gender tally! I'm new at this, so don't quote me on it butttt I think there's 5 boys and 8 girls!
Boys:



























Aaaaaand girlies:















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Then of course I had to snap a few of my favorite (in all likelihood she will stay with me)!





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Now some of the dark ones are reeeeally dark and some are grayish looking. And a few have kinda a reddish tint. Might be my crap camera but do you guys think I may have more of a color assortment than originally thought?
Grayish next to black:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Your gal is just tooo cute! They all are adorable--it looks like they're agoutis rather than black. I don't know why but yesterday I thought they were black. I think because Jasmine is and I wasn't looking to closely? Anyway, YAY PICTURES OF CUTE BABIES!!! How old are they now?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

BlooKetchup said:


> Now some of the dark ones are reeeeally dark and some are grayish looking. And a few have kinda a reddish tint. Might be my crap camera but do you guys think I may have more of a color assortment than originally thought?
> Grayish next to black:
> View attachment 26738
> 
> ...


Just saw this--yep! Two of them look black, the rest look agouti. In that pic is one black, one agouti.


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

I thought they were black too but I saw the agouti tinge tonight so now I'm not sure! Jasmine has reddish brown tints in her fur too so it's entirely possible. They are a week old today!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Yay! I think agoutis are just beautiful! I hope there's a dumbo agouti... I've always wanted one that color.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Do you think the one with the hood and a few spots will be agouti??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes! It looks like all of the boys are either agouti or PEW and the only girls that are black are the true berkies--all the other girls that are hooded (and your gal) look agouti. Mom is definitely black--rusting is normal in black rats. But black moms have agouti babies all the time--it all depends on the genes of the father, etc.


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Yayyyy!! Ugh now it's gonna be even harder not to keep them all! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha, that's why raising litters is tough! The raising part is fun, the rehoming part can be tough. Though I think most people are ready for the babies to find a new home after a while. Tons of baby rats do tend to be overwhelming.


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

That's what I'm banking on  LOL I just hope I find good homes for them all... I'm gonna be really picky especially for the less popular colors like PEW!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Some mama spam:



















Idk what she was doing in this one but she looks roly-poly and cute lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's cute how she's always squished up against the glass.  Jasmine, you're soooo pretty!


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Heehee yeah I think that's why I fell for her... She reminds me a little of Charles


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Officially found homes for 4 of the babies! Sadly, I decided not to keep the pretty almost-berk or the one with the hood and spots... But I know they are going somewhere amazing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

All that matters is that they find good homes! Congrats on finding homes for some this soon!


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok guys! Ear time! Most look top but a couple look like it could go either way. Ideas?
Pinks:
View attachment 26970

View attachment 26978

View attachment 26986

View attachment 26986

View attachment 26994


Darks:
View attachment 27002
View attachment 27010






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Marks:





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

And some mama Jasmine too:


























She rarely stays still! That last one was the last of about 50 (mostly beautiful shots of my shoulder and nose lol), and on of the four worth saving... Typical girly! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Complete newby, but it looks like at least some of the babies are dumbo?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

In the pics that you just attached I only saw top earred.


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Looked more top to me as well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm debating keeping one of these two, as the original adopter decided on males instead. Opinions?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

awe ive never seen a rat that young before.. how old are the babies now? Such a cutie


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

I hadn't either before this  They are 11 days old today!! It's been a new process for me... But so fun and I'm learning so much! I'd definitely do it again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I still love the one that's not quite a berkshire. I think you should definitely keep her.


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

She's my favorite too, Rumy! I've never seen one quite like her. Kinda reminds me of a cow. I'm really excited she turned out agouti!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

That would make my total 13 rats... Yikes! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

I like the baby pictured in the 2nd pic. I'm not a huge fan of hooded though, lol.  I do have to say that agouti ratties are really growing on me though!!


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

You couldn't go wrong with either of those babies! Deep down you know which one you can't live without!


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

I've definitely decided on the girl in the second picture!! I'm trying to convince my friend she wants the other lol

And... We had our first eye open today!! It's the berk that looks just like mama Jazmine 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Awww!


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

The AC is out at both my apartment and my boyfriend's house... Ugh!! Here's mama Jazmine trying to stay cool lol















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh you catch her in the funniest positions! LOL! You can freeze a watter bottle and keep it in there to keep them cool.  They can lick the condensation off, too, so it keeps them hydrated as well.


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Hehe, I giggled at Jasmine's funny positioning. I'm with Rumy, do the water bottle.  You can also put an ice cube in a small bowl of water for them to drink out of too.


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Heehee yeah she's a funny girl 
Thanks Rumy and sarah! I never would have thought of either option!
Will the ice cubes be ok in with the babies too or should I stick to the water bottle for Jaz? I will definitely be doing both for the boys and my two other girls!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd stick with the water bottle--babies get weird around ice cubes. My three week old kept trying to lay on top of an ice cube I had in her water bowl and then hurting herself because it was so cold. :/


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Rumy you read my mind... That's exactly what I was wondering about! Should I leave a not frozen bottle in there as well (just to make sure they a get enough)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you have a regular water source in there they'll be fine. The frozen water bottle will keep the cage cool and the condensation is just an added bonus.


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Oooooh I see! Excellent... I have one in the freezer right now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Three weeks old today!!













































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh they are so freaking cute!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

They're soooo cute! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

sarah! didnt have computer or phone for ever, how are those ratties doing? got any for me


----------

